# What's with the long hair and football players???



## Dargo

Some players are simply disgusting looking.  You know how nasty those "dreads" are packed with wax, grease, sweat, blood, mud, grass etc. and it hangs down almost to their waist.  It was bad enough when they became Dennis Rodman wannabes and all had to get a few dozen tats covering their entire body, but this freaky hair detracts from the game!

There seems to be some debate about whether you can tackle by their hair.  It is *not* part of their equipment, so no 'horse collar' or face mask call.  Some refs call if a foul, others do not.  I wish they all would not!  I make no bones that I'm a Colt's fan.  Joseph Addai got yanked down by his hair a couple of times in crucial 3rd down situations when it was really nasty and long and the very next game it was cut to just below his helmet!  'Nuff said!

To top it all off, WTF, Troy Polamalu now is in the Guinness world record book for the highest insurance policy on his hair!  Get freaking real!!  I like Troy and the way he plays and handles himself.  However, the hair, I don't get.  He recently posed with his policy insuring his hair with Lloyds for one million dollars.  Against exactly what, I don't know nor care.  He doesn't run the ball, but I assure you that it gets in his eyes and detracts from his vision at times with it being 2' long.

Do these guys think the girley hair along with earrings and a completely inked body make them purty?!  The fat, out of shape, baseball players proved that even their world series games couldn't compete with regular season NFL games in viewership ratings.  Their primadonna status and dropping all around athletic abilities has made baseball almost on par with table tennis.  Is the NFL heading the same direction?

If being "purty" with your 2' long hair reduces your ability to play and is a distraction, cut your freaking hair or get a job picking up trash!  I don't want to pay to watch you.  It seems the primadonna running backs and receivers have the hair thing gong on mostly, but now some 350 pound linemen have hair down to their ass and it detracts from the sport.

Wake up America!  Are we going to continue to have the great pastime of watching the NFL, which has made baseball a joke, or is the NFL heading the way baseball went?  To me, having to spend 1/2 an hour in the shower just to wash your hair an preen detracts from your production.  I'd pretty well shave my hair and be all business if it were my occupation!

So, what do you guys say?  Am I just too old and out of touch with these new purty players?  Or, are these players out of touch and need a reality check?


----------



## muleman RIP

I say let them get tackled by their hair if they want to look like that. As a team owner and what they pay these guys if the owner or manager says cut it that should be part of the job. I watch to see hard hitting and good playing not a fashion show.


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm a big Clay Matthews fan, but the hair...  Really?  I have to agree with the dreads, too.  Institute the rule.


----------



## JEV

Overpaid children trying to be "individuals." Punks with a big paycheck. They are yet another reason I do not watch or follow sports, and certainly would never pay the extortionist rates to go to a pro game.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JEV said:


> Overpaid children trying to be "individuals." Punks with a big paycheck. They are yet another reason I do not watch or follow sports, and certainly would never pay the extortionist rates to go to a pro game.


 first off i agree secondly i admit to being entertained by the jerry springer show but, i have learned something the girls from the getto are smarter than the girls from the trailer park the black girls are much smarter they go on the show with a crew cut and a wig so when they get into a fight their adversary just gets a hand full of hair. the white girls show up with nice long hair and as soon as one or the other gets a hand full it looks like wwf.now it they would let foot ball be played that way i bet thee would be a lot of hair cutting going on


----------



## joec

I look at it this way as long as it is legal to grab and use to take down then no problem. It does seem a bit dumb to me though as to having a easy handle to grab onto like ones hair.


----------



## EastTexFrank

joec said:


> I look at it this way as long as it is legal to grab and use to take down then no problem. It does seem a bit dumb to me though as to having a easy handle to grab onto like ones hair.



I agree.  The hair is part of the uniform so it's perfectly legal to grab it and yank their freekin' head off.  If it happened more often, I think they'd get the message.


----------



## Dargo

EastTexFrank said:


> I agree.  The hair is part of the uniform so it's perfectly legal to grab it and yank their freekin' head off.  If it happened more often, I think they'd get the message.



Yup, more should.  I don't know if it's considered "not cool" or what.  Screw being cool, you're being paid to WIN!  If the running back or receiver is stupid enough to have an extra handle to take them down; use it!  As I mentioned, Joseph Addai complained to the league when he got slung down by his hair and all that happened was that he had his hair cut to within 4" of his helmet the next week.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

EastTexFrank said:


> I agree. The hair is part of the uniform so it's perfectly legal to grab it and yank their freekin' head off. If it happened more often, I think they'd get the message.


 i don't know them white girls on the jerry springer show havn't learned it yet i think a wig would be cool grab a hand full of hair and be left with nothing but hair.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Av8r3400 said:


> I'm a big Clay Matthews fan, but the hair... Really? I have to agree with the dreads, too. Institute the rule.


 
me too but i dont care what his hair looks like as long as he plays good ball..lol

sorry i have to side with the long haired guys, i use to have it as well...when i cut it, the braid was 18"'s long, i only cut it for work(well i wanted a change..lol)..if they play good ball what does it matter what they look like?


----------



## Diva102

men should not have long hair


----------



## thcri RIP

BamsBBQ said:


> me too but i dont care what his hair looks like as long as he plays good ball..lol
> 
> sorry i have to side with the long haired guys, i use to have it as well...when i cut it, the braid was 18"'s long, i only cut it for work(well i wanted a change..lol)..*if they play good ball what does it matter what they look like?*




Don't know if it is about looks.  I don't care about the long hair but when that guy with long hair is about to get tackled he may get tackled by the hair as it maybe the only thing left for a guy to grab.  If he gets tackled by the hair then he complains and the NFL then starts to make rules about it.  If they want the long hair fine, but then if they get tackled by it so be it.


----------



## Av8r3400

Just thinking about this:  Who has seen offense players with the long hair?  The long-hairs on the Packers all play defense, so little possibility of being tackled by the hair...

Just a thought.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Diva102 said:


> men should not have long hair


 
why not?

way back in the bible days if you believe in that men have had long hair...


> The New Testiment
> 
> "Doth not even nature itself teach you, that, if a man have embellished hair, it is a shame unto him? But if a woman has embellished hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering


 
the Greek and Tojan soldiers were known to have worn their hair to battle.

Heck in our own countries the Native American/Canadian men wore their hair long before the arrival of western influences on their culture.

the list could go on forever of the men who wore long hair..lol


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:


> To top it all off, WTF, Troy Polamalu now is in the Guinness world record book for the highest insurance policy on his hair!



His hair is insured by Head & Shoulders (Proctor & Gamble I believe), so it is really a marketing stunt.

He's also not the first famous person to insure a body part.

http://man-over-board.com/2010/03/31/top-ten-insured-body-parts-of-famous-people/


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> His hair is insured by Head & Shoulders (Proctor & Gamble I believe), so it is really a marketing stunt.
> 
> He's also not the first famous person to insure a body part.
> 
> http://man-over-board.com/2010/03/31/top-ten-insured-body-parts-of-famous-people/



I wouldn't have minded being the insurance inspector for number one.


----------



## Dargo

DaveNay said:


> His hair is insured by Head & Shoulders (Proctor & Gamble I believe), so it is really a marketing stunt.
> 
> He's also not the first famous person to insure a body part.
> 
> http://man-over-board.com/2010/03/31/top-ten-insured-body-parts-of-famous-people/



For the $$'s he is earning for not cutting his hair since college, I'd stop cutting my hair as well.  Still, no matter his reason, he and the other players like him deserve the comments such as made by my 10 year old son "Dad, are those the 'sex change' people"?


----------



## thcri RIP

Dargo said:


> "Dad, are those the 'sex change' people"?




   good one


----------

